# Color Outcome of puppies from pairing



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hello, 
I am going to be doing a pairing of my two GSD’s. The Sire of the the litter is a Silver Sable and the Dam is solid black. Now the Sire of the litter parents are Black and Silver (Sires Dad) and a Silver Sable (Dam). The Dam of the litters parents are both solid black. What color outcomes are possible? Maybe possibly a dark silver sable?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on what color genes the father has. The mother is a/a. If the father is sable then he has aw from his dam. But his father has two genes so it also could contribute from that second that is unknown from your information .


Btw....There is no such thing as "silver". 


Any health testing done? Training? Titles? What are you expecting in temperament? Working ability?


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> Depends on what color genes the father has. The mother is a/a. If the father is sable then he has aw from his dam. But his father has two genes so it also could contribute from that second that is unknown from your information .
> 
> 
> Btw....There is no such thing as "silver".
> ...


Idk what you call this color but it sure does look like black and silver to me lol this is the sire of the litters father


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Silver is a dilution of the tan/brown/red pigment. The dog in the picture is black and tan, with poor pigment. There is no such thing as silver sable, or black and silver. Sable is sable, and in black and tan, the tan can run the gamut from very light (some may call silver), to quite dark (which some call red) ... at the end of the day it's all brown/tan.


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Here is the sires pedigree starting with his father and back


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Okay with all that beings said what are the possible color combinations taking into account the diluation of pigment


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Puppies with poor pigment. Its genetic. Breeding to a black will not darken them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The sire has white, black and blue behind him. All are recessives. If he inherited the black recessive then with the black female he could produce black and more of the black/faded tan. If mom also has blue or white behind her then you could get dogs with blue pigment (instead of black) or whites (IF the sire also inherited them). A lot will depend on what recessives he carriers and what, if any, the female carries (other than her being black). There are a lot of unknowns in a pedigree filled with so many color variations.


----------



## Sooner1468 (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank you for your knowledge!


----------

